
LN2 – Detect and display your LAN services - Titank
https://ln2.io
======
Titank
Recently, we have developed a chrome extension called LN2, which is used to
detect and display LAN services.

With LN2, you can:

\- Detect LAN services within 30 minutes.

\- View and manage all services in one webpage.

\- Share services with collegues or friends.

You can download LN2 here:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ln2-for-
admin/lcec...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ln2-for-
admin/lcecnnnnpfldagjjmpjaencpccfafdad)

With more information, visit:

[https://ln2.io](https://ln2.io)

You are welcomed to give us suggestions, contact us through:

Slack: [https://ln2io.slack.com](https://ln2io.slack.com)

Gitter: [https://gitter.im/ln2io](https://gitter.im/ln2io)

Email: nick.zhang@trantect.com

